# Colson Runabout Stroller



## Richard Bergdahl (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen one of these?  I've seen a few of the 3 wheeled "worlds fair" Colson strollers but this is only the 2nd one of this version I've seen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...er-simto-Taylor-Tot-SOLD-AS-IS-/380630657710?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 11, 2013)

I've only seen the Colson strollers like this one on ebay every so often and I regularly check the listings. I also collect older US-made strollers and prams, mainly from the 1960s and '70s, from makers like Welsh, Bilt-Rite, Hedstrom, Peterson, etc. I also have several European prams from makers like Silver Cross, Peg Perego, Simo, and Emmaljunga. Guess I have a *thing* for well made little wheeled vehicles.

Dave


----------

